# washing toys



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

just wondering...we throw all soft toys (plushies, ropes, tennis balls, etc) in the washer once a week & hand wash (we don't have a dish washer) all of the vinyl ones. they get so smelly & grimy if we miss a washing-so gross!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Our toys never last long enough to wash, lol....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

ours wouldn't either if i wasn't so cheap! I am constantly sewing up all of the new holes, the top of our dryer looks like a plushie ICU unit!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

havent had to wash hunters yet but i would say every other week


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Our toys never last long enough to wash, lol....


I'm with you on that one!!!!! although Nygel did dig up his "partridge" toy from outside in the snow. He brought it in & it was a frozen solid mass. No, I didn't wash it but sent him downstairs with it as I didn't want it melting all over the hardwood floor.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Rubber balls don't need washed, nor do tennis balls. I did wash her rope bone once when she puked on it. Any other faberic toys by the time they need to be thrown before they ever need to be washed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A lot... dishwasher for rubber balls and tennis balls... washing machine for everything else.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I toss a few of the scruffy looking plush toys in with my regular laundry every weekend.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Our toys never last long enough to wash, lol....


*I agree. Daisy loves her toys but they never last. Instead of washing them weekly, we buy new ones weekly*


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

daisyzmummy said:


> *I agree. Daisy loves her toys but they never last. Instead of washing them weekly, we buy new ones weekly*


 
Me three :bowl:


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

My dogs toys get wash about every other week or if they are really cover with drool. I too seem to be sewing up dog toys every week, the price you pay for some of those toys I hate to throw them out. My dog don't seem to like the rubber toys they go for the plush ones. They also have a few of them interactive toys (iQube, Hide-A-Bee, and Egg Babies) which have balls inside of them and they have to pull the balls out. It seems like I am constantly putting the balls back in the toy so they can take them out again. I also seem like I am always looking for the balls, they end up everywhere in this house.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I do a load of doggie towels when he gets a bath or it's been raining and I throw in all the toys that can go in the washer. Tennis balls, rope toys, fleece pulll, and his unstuffed pig (a marvelous invention at PetSmart by the way - no stuffing means no complusion to gut it). The only problem with washing the stuffed things is that it kills the squeakers... 

His favorite doggie still has working squeakers so that thing is gross, gross, gross. But he doesn't care. He carries it everywhere.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I have no plush toys cos they destroy them!.i only have rubber toys and they don't need washing as she only uses them in the pool or lake!.when using tennis balls,i do wash them when they get dirty!.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> I do a load of doggie towels when he gets a bath or it's been raining and I throw in all the toys that can go in the washer. Tennis balls, rope toys, fleece pulll, and his unstuffed pig (a marvelous invention at PetSmart by the way - no stuffing means no complusion to gut it). The only problem with washing the stuffed things is that it kills the squeakers...
> 
> His favorite doggie still has working squeakers so that thing is gross, gross, gross. But he doesn't care. He carries it everywhere.


I wash them all weekly & have yet to kill a squeaker permanently. after washing I put set the dryer on its hottest setting, the squeaker sometimes gets squished and stuck to itself-i just squeeze the sides & *squeak!* good as new! (or *honk!* in case of The Duck!)


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Really? Ours always come out with a gargly water sound instead of a a squeaker sound. I'll have to try again!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I find that if I wash toys with squeekers, the squeekers don't work after the cleaning.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i must have some rare toys-some of them have been washed weekly for 4 months & layla squeaks them until I go crazy!


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Star's Plush Toys are washed every two weeks 
Her Hard rubber and plastic toys go in the dishwasher
every month.

Some of her plush toys she has had for over a year
She treats them like her babies .
She will have to take them to her bed every night
and she has 4 of them.
She carries them around with her in her mouth.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

When they seem to need it. It just depends. I didn't vote because my answer didn't fit.


----------

